# anyone know Mr grey 16.2 dapple grey gelding info wanted



## kimberley.x (4 June 2013)

wondering if anyone is able to give me the history on my boy.  not long turned five and is from the essex area orginally .  thats all i know from the women i bought him from.  she sold him due to behavioral issues which are fixed now .  would just love to know abit more about his past thanks


----------



## samandcasper (6 June 2013)

Have u got a pic, and was he from a dealer?


----------



## kimberley.x (6 June 2013)

There's pics on my profile and I don't think he was from a dealer but could be wrong


----------



## kimberley.x (7 June 2013)

his passport name is M&#8217;INENT and link for pic is


----------



## cally6008 (7 June 2013)

brightwells - 29 march 2011

The Property of Mrs S Ievers
41
M&#8217;INENT, GREY GELDING, 3 YEARS, TO MAKE 16.2HH APPR OX
Sire: M&#8217;bebe (TB) by M&#8217;Toto (TB)
Dam: Molly
Homebred. Out of a quality heavyweight Irish Cob.
This exceptional young horse is expected to make an
excellent heavyweight hunter. Floating action. Microchipped. Calm temperament and good with the farrier.
Only for sale as he has grown too big for breeder.


----------



## kimberley.x (7 June 2013)

Yes I knew that about him it's where he went from there I wanted to find out . But thank you very much


----------



## samandcasper (7 June 2013)

I'll have a look at them I think I went to view him from where I brought my mare from didn't  buy him as was to much than I could afford. I don't know info but can put u in contact with a worker at the yard if it is him x


----------



## samandcasper (7 June 2013)

Can't see them or acres the link as using my phone and it won't let me x


----------



## samandcasper (7 June 2013)

Acres ment to say axcess


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (7 June 2013)

Hello.

When i went to view my mare last year at the dealers there was a large grey horse, looked ISH. called mr grey.
Cant remember his age but he was a big boy.

Dealer was Jay from Meadow Stud in wickford, essex.

I have his number if you need it.


----------



## kimberley.x (7 June 2013)

That would be great if you could give me his number


----------



## samandcasper (7 June 2013)

Same place I was talking about  lol or add 'meadow stud archer' on facebook it's Jay and sams dealer page


----------



## kimberley.x (7 June 2013)

Spoke to him . Got some Info just want to try and trace the girl who bought him from jay.


----------



## kimberley.x (10 June 2013)

Turns out its another mr grey from that yard which was 17.2 same looking horse not the right one lol


----------



## temple_jessica (4 July 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31551_10150279710169978_214338438_n.jpg


is that him?


----------



## Susan. (13 April 2015)

kimberley.x said:



			That would be great if you could give me his number
		
Click to expand...

I came across this thread while googling this horse. As his breeder I would love to know how he is doing.


----------



## Susan. (13 April 2015)

If you still have this horse I would love to know how he is doing as I bred him


----------



## be positive (13 April 2015)

Susan. said:



			If you still have this horse I would love to know how he is doing as I bred him
		
Click to expand...

kimberley.x has not been actively on here for almost 2 years, she may get email notification that you have posted on the thread but do not be upset if you hear nothing, unfortunately I cannot send a pm to her, which would get to her email, as she has not  posted enough. 
I hope you do hear from her, if you go onto her profile there are photos of a grey horse which is probably the same one.


----------



## Susan. (14 April 2015)

Thank you for your reply "be positive"
I will have to hope that she or someone she knows sees this post.
The horse on her profile is not the one as he was a lot lighter in colour when I sold him as a three year old.


----------

